# Need HELP ASAP DIY Euro mount?



## 11hunter11 (Apr 6, 2007)

I am boiling the skull at a simmer and it is cracking all over the place. What is going on? Any suggestions?


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*hi*

no clue try taxidermy.net they may be able to help you i have done a few boiling but never had them crack the bones can separate and youll have to glue them back together


----------



## SM1 (Sep 7, 2005)

There are sutures located throughout the skull that will come loose if boiled too long, also some young animal skulls will fall apart if you attempt to boil them. You're not just seeing the sutures are you?


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=589139


----------



## 11hunter11 (Apr 6, 2007)

Im a little late at posting this, but i wanted to say thanks for the replies. THANKS GUYS!


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

Use beetles next time.... I will be starting to build my colony soon


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

it's simmer not boil,less stress on the skull.


----------



## drptinesbutkus (Sep 1, 2009)

Dude how long are u boiling for ur definetly boiling to long i cape & let magets do the work , 1st then boil about 1 1/2hrs then add proxide 90% full bottle they come out awesome.... give it a try:wink:


----------



## bossman15 (Jan 25, 2009)

If it falls apart to hot of a boil and to long. it is a lot easier if you help by scraping as much off as you can as it boils, it will help it from falling apart beacause of over boiling.


----------



## Ridge-Runner (Jul 31, 2009)

I used a hot water pressure washer 5000 psi it worked great. The head was frozen and it still blew off the meat.

RR


----------

